# Now This is a Chili Dog!



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 21, 2005)

Tried this for a quick breakfast and it was very good.  So I'm sharing.

Ingredients:
1 fresh corn tortilla for each dog
2 tbs. suflower oil (or whichever oil you prefer)
2 tbs. left-over chili per dog
1 or 2 slices American cheese per dog
Favorite hot sauce.

Lightly brush oil onto both sides of tortilla.  Place cheese slice/s onto tortilla, set onto a thick paper plate.

Heat as many hot dogs as you need in your microwave. Heat the amount of chilli you need in your microwave. Heat tortillas for about 30 seconds in the microwave.

Spread the chili onto the tortillas, followed by the hot dog. Splash on a bit of hot sauce and roll the tortilla around the dog. Serve with lime-aid.

You could substitute salsa for the chili if you want as well. And you could add scrambled eggs, or make it with chorizo.  This is a very versatile little recipe for using fresh tortillas.  It definitely beats a hot dog bun in my book.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## marmalady (Aug 21, 2005)

Yowza! For breakfast!


----------



## Constance (Aug 21, 2005)

That sounds delicious, GW. What a good idea with the corn tortilla...does it make it taste a little like a corn dog? I LOVE corndogs


----------



## mudbug (Aug 21, 2005)

Guaranteed to wake you up!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 21, 2005)

Marmalady;  We all know that the first meal should be the heartiest, as that's the one that will probably get worked off.  And, why not?  Good food is good food, night or day.  And I was just in that kind of mood.

Constance; It doesn't taste like a corn dog.  But it is way good anyway.  And you can add freshly diced onion, pickle rellish, or whatever you like.  

Mudbug;  I'm a morning kind of guy anyway.  Might as well wake up the old taste-buds right off the bat.

Dinner might be more subdued tonight, again, might be.  Heh heh heh.  I'm still in that "desires full flavor" mode.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Shunka (Aug 21, 2005)

A breakfast after my heart!!!! Thanks for the great idea!!!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Aug 21, 2005)

This sounds so fun!  It will make a great "buffet dish"!  Thanks!


----------



## amber (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm making a pot of chili this week, so I will definately try this.  I love chili dogs for breakfast!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Aug 22, 2005)

Sounds great GW. I have made this with a brat for my deer hunters.


----------

